# Gypsy vertical jigs



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Any one use these jigs before? I used them for the first time last saturday and they out fished the live bait and the shimano butterfly jigs.(must have been the color) Im just wondering if anyone knows where to buy them local? because i can only find them online.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Never heard of them but what was the color?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are on ebay for sure.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

The baby dolphin(mahi) color. It tore up the grouper and ajs. best vert or flutter jig i have ever used.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Im going to order some and give them a try. Ill do some research when I get home to see the best place to buy them unless someone chimes in and tells us!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=gypsy+speed++jig&_sacat=0&_odkw=gypsy+jig&_osacat=0

I don't see anything remotely dolphin colored.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Never used there jigs but they have some badass circle hooks for catching bait and mingo's. If he even looks at them he's hooked.

http://http://www.fishingtackleoutlet.net/SearchResults.asp?Cat=87

Here's the link. You can get the jigs here also.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Link seems to be screwed up. Go to fishingtackleoutlet.net


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Link seems to be screwed up. Go to fishingtackleoutlet.net


Are they reputable and have you used them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JJ I have ordered from there Ebay store but I have NOT ordered anything from there website. Although, I am almost out of the hooks I was talking about and will be ordering from there website when it is time. 

I believe they have a $20 minimum.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats no problem, just a few jigs makes 20 bucks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I only buy my jigs from one guy. Our buddy in California that you turned me on to. I haven't bought another one from anyone else since then.

Thanks again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They're good and cheap and you don't mind losing a few to toothy critters every once in a while either.


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=gypsy+speed++jig&_sacat=0&_odkw=gypsy+jig&_osacat=0
> 
> I don't see anything remotely dolphin colored.


 I found them on e bay in the 200g kits. They have the color it is white and yellow with blue dots and red eyes. its the chartreuse glow jig. its under GYPSY LURES BUTTERFLY SPEED JIG 7oz CHARTREUSE GLOW. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GYPSY-LURES...649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2320ba5c81


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought you were referring to this color.

https://www.fishingtackleoutlet.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=gyp5ozdo


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nope but that looks like a good color to try. just wish we had them somewhere local so i dont have to order them. I like the price on them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

King24 said:


> Nope but that looks like a good color to try. just wish we had them somewhere local so i dont have to order them. I like the price on them.


 
I have actually had the best luck on blue back jigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If I had to pick a favorite color it would be Green.

No 2 would be anything else the fish will bite that day.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

good to here that they work he gave a few jigs away on the hull truth and i was lucky enough to snag one, been waiting to test it


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Never used there jigs but they have some badass circle hooks for catching bait and mingo's. If he even looks at them he's hooked.
> 
> http://http://www.fishingtackleoutlet.net/SearchResults.asp?Cat=87
> 
> Here's the link. You can get the jigs here also.


Which hooks were they?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Check out this guys jigs, 80 - 200 gram and at a price you can live with.
http://www.victorylures.com/Vertical-Jigs_c3.htm


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kenton said:


> Which hooks were they?



Gypsy circle hooks. Either 1/0 or 1's. I cant remember.

They are deadly.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.fishingtackleoutlet.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=gypsycir10

THESE!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, hell of a good deal for a 1000 hooks. Ordering now. You rig these with the typical double dropper rig or single hook to get that awesome hook up ratio?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

2 & 3


----------



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

What ounce were you using, I used a 300 gram Jager that was kinda blue and had same results. Out fished live and other jigs


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

200g


----------

